# St. Louis SUBS.......



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Anyone from the St. Louis aera looking to be a sub.

Don't have to worry about finding the work, getting paid, etc...

E-Mail me [email protected]


----------



## ztrguy (Jun 29, 2004)

What exactly are you looking for in subbing out? Open Parking Lots? Residential Driveways? Sidewalks? etc. Let me know more info. Thanks!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

If you notice, that post is over a year old. Also, snowgodfather is no longer on this site. :waving:


----------



## ztrguy (Jun 29, 2004)

LOL....I didn't even notice the date on the thread.

Thanks!


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

No sweat!


----------

